# Custom  Pits and Fabrication out of Ivor  Va.



## cats49er (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone had any dealings with smokers built by Custom Pits out of Ivor Va or know anything about them such as performance and quailty of their smokers.Also  how do they compare to other smokers such as Lang , Yoder, etc.


----------



## mismith (Jun 2, 2015)

We would like to know too. I like the looks of some of the models and the prices seem great. Quality? Performance? Are they built right?

Thanks!


----------



## cats49er (Jun 2, 2015)

No one ever did.I was going to ride up and take a look,but I came across a good used Lang 60 deluxe which is what I wanted anyway.They look great , the only concern I had was how high the fire box is mounted and would and how does that affect the draft of the unit? With out good draft it would be hard to cook on.Thanks for the answer.If you wanted to try one out I think they rent them out.That way you would know what your looking at.  Good luck   49er


----------



## smo kin (Sep 24, 2015)

Cats49er said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with smokers built by Custom Pits out of Ivor Va or know anything about them such as performance and quailty of their smokers.Also  how do they compare to other smokers such as Lang , Yoder, etc.


Custom pits in VA? They're are a low quality builder. The smoking chamber is awesome and thick; however, everything else is poor but cheap from the weld work, firebox and yes the trailer. Lights wires are held with plastic strips on the frame. Doesn't hold or maintains heat.


----------

